# [X.org] Erreur XKB

## Madjes

Salut a tous, je viens juste d'avoir mon systeme fonctionnel et me voila deja avec une erreur.

Je ne peux pas faire les accents et quand j'essaye de configurer le clavier, j'ai cette erreur qui apparait :

 *Quote:*   

> Erreur lors de l'activation de la configuration XKB.
> 
> Cela peut arriver pour plusieurs raisons :
> 
> - une anomalie dans la bibliothèque libxklavier
> ...

 

Je n'arrive pas a resoudre ce probleme donc si une ame charitable pouvait me guider, je serai tres reconnaisant   :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

si deja tu pouvais poster le message d'erreur et ton xorg.conf ça ferai avancer le schmilblick tu crois pas   :Wink: 

----------

## Madjes

Le message d'erreur est deja marque, je le met en citation pour mieux le distinguer  :Wink: 

Et voila mon xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension
> ...

 

----------

## davidou2a

A titre d'exemple voiçi le mien :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc110"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#        Option "Composite" "Enable"

#   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection
```

PS : Epures un peu ton xorg.conf ça sera plus lisible   :Wink: 

----------

## Madjes

Voila c'est fait  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> Voila c'est fait 

 

t as reussi a resoudre le probleme???

----------

## Madjes

Eu non, juste epurer un peu mon xorg.conf.

----------

## Madjes

Un petit up, parce que sans la configuration clavier c'est pas facile a taper les commandes   :Sad: 

----------

## davidou2a

Regardes la mienne, et compares a la tienne et tu devrais trouver ce qui te manque  :Smile: 

----------

## Madjes

Ils sont tous pareil les xorg.conf a part au niveau des pilotes graphique ?

----------

## davidou2a

Si deja tu enlevais les commentaires tu verrais deja bien mieux le contenu...

je pense que c'est mieux comme ça non? c'est plus lisible...

```
Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

   Option "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Keyboard1"

   Driver "kbd"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "microsoftmult"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option "XkbVariant" "latin_9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "Auto" # Auto detect

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "DELL E176FP"

   HorizSync 31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Standard VGA"

   VendorName "Unknown"

   BoardName "Unknown"

   Driver "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "X600"

   Driver "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device "X600"

   Monitor "DELL E176FP"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "Simple Layout"

   Screen "Screen 1"

   InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

maintenant as tu bien ça dans ton /etc/make.conf :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

et as tu bien suivi ce tuto?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

----------

## Dumble

 *Quote:*   

> Option "XkbVariant" "latin_9" 

 

faut pas de "_", met directement "latin9"

----------

## Madjes

Merci à vous deux pour votre aide, mon clavier marche mais au demarage j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur et je comprend pas pourquoi  :Sad: 

----------

## davidou2a

Un petit resolu ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Madjes

Eu ba pas tout à fait   :Embarassed:  je vais essayer un ou deux truc pour voir si le message d'erreur disparaît et je vous tient au courant

----------

